# Thread Editing Suite - Privately create your threads before making them public



## Shaun (11 Jul 2017)

Creating a travelogue or tour thread can be time consuming and hard work, and it's nice to get it all together in one consistent series of posts before throwing it open for public viewing and discussion; something that can be difficult to achieve in an open forum.

To get around this I've created a separate sub-forum where you can only see _your own_ threads, with unlimited editing time so you can take as long as you need to put your tours and travelogues together:

*Thread Editing Suite*

Once you've finished putting your thread together, just click the *Report* link to tell the moderator team it is ready for publishing and advise which forum you would like your thread moved to. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Jul 2017)

Thanks, Shaun! 
For my recent 14 days in the European Alps, Mont Ventoux and then the Pyrenees, my trip report will span multiple posts, and so editing it will take a while. This sub-forum is just what I need to get everything sorted out before it all gets made publicly-viewable.

Regards,
--- Victor.


----------



## hoopdriver (12 Jul 2017)

What an excellent idea!


----------



## alicat (12 Jul 2017)

You're a selfless genius, Shaun.


----------



## booze and cake (13 Jul 2017)

Great feature, I've mentioned this before so brilliant to see it implemented, thanks Boss. I'll give it a go this week.


----------



## booze and cake (14 Jul 2017)

@Shaun I love the sound of the editor, but just to confirm, can we use it to compose posts to be posted in the wider forum, not jut in the 'members travelogues' or 'touring and adventure cycling' forums'? I want to post in the 'general cycling discussions' forum? Is that possible?

I want to do one on Street Art, which will start with the collection I've amassed over the last few months, with info I've discovered on the artists, and details of the locations, any discussions on whether people consider it art or vandalism etc. I can amass all the pics and commentary I've got so far together in the editor, and then post it open to everyone to add their street art contributions and the thread can continue from there and hopefully be continually updated.

I'm going to offer to lead a London Street Art ride later in summer/autumn so will invite anyone who wants to come along/help lead, to put their names down on the thread. We can then discuss dates, agree best routes etc. I'd then like to ask people for their favourites, maybe do a poll for this, so that any ride can ensure we go to the best ones. 

As a result of all those things I think it would be of wider to interest than just the touring and adventure forums, which may only be frequented by people planning on those things. So that's why I thought 'general cycling discussions'. Can I do that?.....Please

I see you have listed this under 'members travelogues' and the 'touring and adventure cycling' forum. I would not have looked there to be honest, but maybe that's because I'm thinking of using the editor in the wider forum and not just for touring. I had to find this post by scrolling back through 'recent posts'. Can a copy of this with the editor info be made/stickied in the 'site support section' too, I think it will be useful there too. Thanks.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jul 2017)

I'm sure Shaun will confirm but it should be possible for it to be used for long posts for other parts of the forum. 

If you tell us which section you want the thread to appear in when using the report link to say it's ready, the mods can move the thread to most areas on the site.


----------



## booze and cake (14 Jul 2017)

Thanks Phil. Will wait for Shaun to confirm for sure, but that sounds promising, I can easily put an asterix at the top of the post to say please post in 'general cycling discussions'.

I'm not very tech minded so all your behind the scenes IT tinkering is all just magic to me.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jul 2017)

Thanks @booze and cake and @Rickshaw Phil, I was going to ask similar.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jul 2017)

I'd only had touring threads in mind originally, but I don't see why it should be restricted to just travelogues, so yes please feel free to create whatever type of threads you'd like and just let the moderator team know which forum you want the finished product moving to. 

With that in mind I've also slightly renamed it and will add a link to it from the support forum shortly. I'll leave it where it is for now, but might move it later if it proves popular for lots of other types of threads. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## booze and cake (24 Jul 2017)

.....*Thread Editing Suite*

Once you've finished putting your thread together, just click the *Report* link to tell the moderator team it is ready for publishing and advise which forum you would like your thread moved to. 

Cheers,
Shaun 

Hi Shaun and the Mods,

you say when we are ready to publish our reports in the editing suite to hit the 'report; button, the only one I see is at the bottom left where we get the options of Edit, Delete and Report. I thought this was just for reporting obscene or offensive posts and the like? Is it this button or am I getting confused and there's another publish type button I'm not seeing?

And if this is the right report button, do we have to hit the 'report' button and give explanation for every post we've made? I've just done 2 pages of separate comments on my first instalment, so seems a bit of a faff to have to do it for each one. I will do that if that's required, but if I just need to report the 1st or last post in a thread and the whole thing is published, then I'll just do that, so just wanted to clarify.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2017)

Yes, that is the one Shaun means. Like in a certain ad from a few years ago it's not just there for the nasty things on the site. It can be used for anything which you need or want to make the mods aware of and creates a thread that we can all see (unlike when people still insist on posting @Moderators in a thread and wondering why we take time to respond)

If it's the whole thread to be moved just the first post will suffice with a note to say the thread is ready to go and where you want it to be.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yes, that is the one Shaun means. Like in a certain ad from a few years ago it's not just there for the nasty things on the site. It can be used for anything which you need or want to make the mods aware of and creates a thread that we can all see (unlike when people still insist on posting @Moderators in a thread and wondering why we take time to respond)
> 
> If it's the whole thread to be moved just the first post will suffice with a note to say the thread is ready to go and where you want it to be.



Hi Phil, and @Shaun is this working OK? I have finished doing my 'street art' thread and it is ready for publishing in 'general cycling discussions', I pressed 'report on the first post yesterday evening about 7pm but nothing happened. I waited a while and reported another post from the same thread asking for the entire thread to be published, but again nothing. 

I left it overnight thinking the mods may have been busy but this morning there is still no sign of the thread. I have reported another post this morning to try and get it done but again nothing, and I'm reluctant to report any more as it does'nt seem to be doing anything.

Is it working OK? I have had no notifications telling me if there are any problems with my post, so it just appears to be sitting there in the ether unseen. Its been over 12 hours now since 1st report. If we are to expect long delays between when we report and thread it getting published could this be explained somewhere so we know what to expect. I appreciate this thread editor is new so may be a work in progress, can you confirm you received my reports? If there a reason it is not yet published, are there any problems with my post? if so how are these communicated to me? Any news? Thanks.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2017)

Coming late to this and I see that it's been sorted for you now.

Unfortunately your request came through when none of the mods were available. This is something that can occasionally happen so apologies that it wasn't moved quicker than that. You weren't being ignored intentionally.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Coming late to this and I see that it's been sorted for you now.
> 
> Unfortunately your request came through when none of the mods were available. This is something that can occasionally happen so apologies that it wasn't moved quicker than that. You weren't being ignored intentionally.



Hi Phil,

No its still not sorted, where is the thread? I can't see it anywhere? Can it just be published already, somewhere, anywhere visible will do, cheers.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Jul 2017)

@Rickshaw Phil , please ignore that above, i see it now, thanks


----------



## Spinney (14 Nov 2017)

Um, this thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/
shows 17 photos in the first post.

The first post in the thread in the thread editing suite (actually, there IS only one post there) shows the same photos OK in the text, but below that it shows that about 90 images were uploaded to it. 

It's possible that is something to do with it? Probably not, as it's in a different part of the forum. I thought there was a limit to the number of pics per thread (some I've done limited me to 10, but that was on the walking forum and Shaun may not have applied the same settings there.

Sorry, can't help, a matter for Shaun!


----------

